# Brining A Cheddar



## Pinkanator (May 27, 2015)

I made a cheddar and dry salted it, I'm made a Gouda and will be brining it tonight. Made me think, has anyone every brined a Cheddar? I look around and can find any info, just "How to's" on brining.


----------

